# 300 acre trophy club $450



## bonniesboy08 (Sep 20, 2008)

i need one member to complete lease mostly hardwoods awesome place, must see to appreciate...706-302-1103 ryan


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Only one hunter to be on the 300 acres?

Dave


----------



## bonniesboy08 (Sep 22, 2008)

no five members all older men very responsible hunters....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where is it located and can you post rules?


----------



## bonniesboy08 (Sep 23, 2008)

in heard county 7 miles from powers crossroads and the rules are you are allowed guest 2 8pts. or better and three does. foodplot for this spot has already been tilled and ready for planting. there is a cabin available for use anytime needed and you have a 50 acre spot all to yourself. other than that i think thats all.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 28, 2008)

closed full club.


----------

